# F150 or Tacoma



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok I am looking at two different trucks right now. Either a 
F150 with the ECOboost in a Crewcab and 4x4 or a tacoma in a crew cab 4x4. 

I am looking for advice to help sway me either way, I have test driven both and like them both. The mileage looks to be the same maybe even a little better in the F150 with the ecoboost. With that being said what is your opinion? Any experiences good or bad?


----------



## buckeroo (Jan 31, 2012)

The F-150 will be more capable of towing larger amounts and is much larger. It is sort of like comparing apples to oranges. A  closer comparison would be an F-150 and Tundra.

Given that, I have owned 3 Tacomas and absolutely love them! I haven't ever had one single problem out of any of my tacos. 

Those new F-150s are some of the best looking trucks on the road right now, but I personally would be concerned with the newness of the Ecoboost. All that means is the truck is turbo charged. Turbos traditionally, at least in cars, can be troublesome after a lot of miles.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2012)

Go with the Ecoboost, you will love it!  I have a 2011 F-150 with the eco; it is a powerful machine.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah I know its like comparing apples and oranges, but with the Ecoboost it takes out the difference in mileage you would typically have by getting a full size truck. I plan on keeping this truck for a long time and I dont tow much other than a four wheeler and small boat now so towing isnt an issue now but I do plan on have a larger boat and maybe a travel trailer one day but not sure when that will be.


----------



## seeker (Jan 31, 2012)

If holding it's value is important to you then you must go with the Tacoma.

http://www.kbb.com/new-cars/best-resale-value-awards/best-resale-top-10-cars/?r=206754469079896800


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, the value will stick with the Tacoma...but you'll get a lot more truck with the Ford.  Everything from creature comforts like leather and other nice things inside to lots more room and probably a cheaper price.  They don't even offer leather for the Tacoma.

But...you'll get much better resale value with the Tacoma.


I will say, if you buy a car/truck with a turbo, don't be afraid of them....just know how to treat them.  The problem with Turbos is that they get super hot and need time to warm up/cool down before heavy use.  Do that and you'll be just fine.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Feb 1, 2012)

If it were me, I would have to take a close look at the cab size, I always like a little more room, than to wish I had more.  So that would mean the F150.  And you stated in the future a travel trailer of some sort, that would depend on if you were just going to stick with a pop up or a hardshell.  If you were even considering a hardshell I would definatley go with the one with the higher towing compacity, which I am assuming is the F150.
Heard lots of good things bout the ecoboost, and very few bad, but you could always check out there other motor options if you were leary bout buying a motor that had not been out very long.


----------



## ryano (Feb 1, 2012)

Ford F150. You will appreciate more room and more power with the V8 and probably get even better gas mileage than the Taco V6 too.

Yea the Taco might hold its resale value better but if you plan on driving the truck for a long time, thats really a wash anyway.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 1, 2012)

F 150! v6 if you wont be towing.  Expect gas $ to reach 4.50 a gal!


----------



## sleepr71 (Feb 1, 2012)

Toyota! For daily drivers..I'm a Toyota man & my play toys/hotrods will always be FORD products. I've had a half dozen of each..and will say that,in general,Toyota does a MUCH better job on building a reliable vehicle(especially electrical components/wiring). I don't know this Ecoboost engine,or how long it's been around but Toyota usually doesn't release engines in the U.S.A. until  they're proven in other markets(Europe,etc).Also,according to several Toyota master techs that I've talked to..the internal tolerances of Toyota engines are much tighter(better) than American vehicles. "Factory blueprinted" if you will..hence why you can rev a Jap. engine to 4-5,000 RPM & it feels smoother than the typical American engine at  say..2-3,000RPM. FWIW,I Haven't driven an Ecoboost powered F150 yet,but I have heard nothing but praise from those who have..I just a suspect a 400hp,turbo V6's reliability/durability over time. If I traded every 3-4 years..the F150 would probably get the nod.Sleepr71


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 1, 2012)

I love my Taco!


----------



## fatboy84 (Feb 1, 2012)

ryano said:


> Ford F150. You will appreciate more room and more power with the V8 and probably get even better gas mileage than the Taco V6 too.
> 
> Yea the Taco might hold its resale value better but if you plan on driving the truck for a long time, thats really a wash anyway.



I would be real surprised if a Ford V8  were to get better mileage than the Tocoma.  I am basing this off the fact my wife averages around 14.5 in our Expedition and I average right at 18 around town in my Tacoma.

Even with my GMC with AFM, I was only getting between 15 and 16 mpg.


Now, with that being said I will tell ya what I miss by not having my GMC.

I miss the auto start and heated seats since my truck stays parked outside.

I miss the full size bed.

I miss the tie downs in the full size bed (the Taco realy bites in this area).

I miss the throaty sound of a V8. 

But overall I am extremely happy with my Taco and hope that it lasts me a long long time.


----------



## DAVE (Feb 1, 2012)

More room, comfort and saftey in the full size, but if you never had one you won't miss it if you start out in the tacoma. I would not base my decision on mileage because you are going to be disapointed with either truck. Despite all the propaganda about the ecoboost I would be concerned about how well those turbos hold up, because they will be expensive to repair. Squezing power out of a small engine is like loading a  extra hot load in a standard rifle cartridge trying to get higher velocties instead of using a magnum that was designed to accomplish the same thing but with out the stress. Get the one that appeals to you the most and don't worry about the small stuff.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 1, 2012)

I had a tacoma for years.
Add gas, change the oil.  That's it.


----------



## coltday (Feb 1, 2012)

fatboy84 said:


> I would be real surprised if a Ford V8  were to get better mileage than the Tocoma.  I am basing this off the fact my wife averages around 14.5 in our Expedition and I average right at 18 around town in my Tacoma.
> 
> Even with my GMC with AFM, I was only getting between 15 and 16 mpg.
> 
> ...



ECO is actually V6.. And they seem to get same if not better than YoYo's V6 but with loads more torque. Eco's are beastly. And I drive a Tundra and love Tacos!


----------



## aragorn1 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Toyota will be there in the long run.*

I currently own a 2011 Tacoma.  I have owned several Fords and Toyotas as well.  I would take the Toy.  Toyotas not only hold up better in the engine and drivetrain departments, but the interiors, body and paint hold up better over time also.  For some reason a Ford with 200k on it will look rough compared to a Toyota with 200K.

You also mentioned possibly towing a bigger boat or travel trailer.  How much weight are you talking?  If you go over 6000 pounds, then I would seriously look at a Tundra.  You may lose some in gas mileage but in the long run the Toyota will generally come out ahead in the repair department and resale value.  The truck just holds up better over time.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 2, 2012)

....to add further, I have TWO chevy tahoe's.  They tow, they are off road capable, but man, it's always something.  The Toyota's just hold up better.
If you can get away w/a mid size v6 tacoma, do it.  If you need to tow a lot of weight, Tundra is an option.

The only POSITIVE things I can say about Ford and Chevy pickups are their towing ability, and heavy dealer discounts.  ---must be a reason for that?

Merely my opinion.  I'm an import guy....and if the Sequoia or LX570 suv's weren't so pricey, i'd have one of those vs the tahoe.


----------



## sleepr71 (Feb 2, 2012)

Based on you saying: "I plan on keeping it a long time"..I'd definitely do the Tacoma. Somebody else said basically the same thing...but Toyotas just "age more gracefully". To me,a 100K Tacoma is just getting started..where as a 100K American truck is usually pretty "weathered" and has leaks/squeaks/rattles/cracks in plastics,etc. that the 'Yota won't(based on equal usage/treatment). Hard to explain if you haven't owned a few 'Yotas,but I simply think Toyota uses BETTER plastics/fabrics in their interiors..not to mention over-engineered cooling systems/oil capacities/axles/transfer cases.I know two long time Toy. master techs & they swear that other than the recommended timing belt/water pump change(every~ 75K) they NEVER work on Tacomas! Shall I go onSleepr71


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 2, 2012)

sleepr71 said:


> Based on you saying: "I plan on keeping it a long time"..I'd definitely do the Tacoma. Somebody else said basically the same thing...but Toyotas just "age more gracefully". To me,a 100K Tacoma is just getting started..where as a 100K American truck is usually pretty "weathered" and has leaks/squeaks/rattles/cracks in plastics,etc. that the 'Yota won't(based on equal usage/treatment). Hard to explain if you haven't owned a few 'Yotas,but I simply think Toyota uses BETTER plastics/fabrics in their interiors..not to mention over-engineered cooling systems/oil capacities/axles/transfer cases.I know two long time Toy. master techs & they swear that other than the recommended timing belt/water pump change(every~ 75K) they NEVER work on Tacomas! Shall I go onSleepr71




agreed....^^^^......and well said.
I would like to find an old toyota 4x4, 22R (4 cylinder) truck for the hunting camp, and get rid of my old Tahoe.  
Even the old 80's toyota's, assuming they haven't been beat on too hard, are solid trucks.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 2, 2012)

aragorn1 said:


> I currently own a 2011 Tacoma.  I have owned several Fords and Toyotas as well.  I would take the Toy.  Toyotas not only hold up better in the engine and drivetrain departments, but the interiors, body and paint hold up better over time also. .



I've owned several Tacos...actually I take that back, they were all Pickups...the pre-tacos...and you're sooo wrong on this.  The paint/clear coat on Toyotas are probably the worst around.  You can't find a mid 90s Taco that doesn't have a faded hood and a faded roof.  Also, every Toyota Pickup from the 90s back has rust in the bed seams....they even had a recall for the mid 90s Tacoma's because of Rust in the frame....and that is why Tacos from the mid 90s are almost impossible to find.


The reason they get better fuel mileage is because they are a light truck.  The metal is thinner, the paint is thinner, the interior is all plastic.

Not saying I don't like Tacos, but I will tell you that they are way lighter than F150s and Silverados...and that weight savings isn't just the v6 compared to a v8.


----------



## aragorn1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Lets face it.  They all use plastic in their interiors.  I just think the quality of the interior of a Toyota is superior.  I had a 1990 with 211k miles on it and when I sold it, the only interior wear was a little on the drivers seat.  The paint was not faded because it had been waxed and taken care of.  The bed was protected by Line-X.  No problems there either.  The frame was also solid.  I do recall hearing about a frame recall on the later pickups.  Now on the paint issue, I have also seen alot of old Ford, Chevys, and Dodges that their paint has turned, faded, or peeled to the primer.


----------



## ryano (Feb 2, 2012)

fatboy84 said:


> I average right at 18 around town in my Tacoma.
> 
> Even with my GMC with AFM, I was only getting between 15 and 16 mpg.



For two miles less a gallon, it still seems to me that the bigger truck with more room and V8 engine would be a better option 

Im glad you like your Taco bud and i know your GMC was a headache.......I almost bought a Yota but they just wouldnt budge....I guess they dont have to....I got a fullsize V8 Silverado with more options for less money. It just seemed like the right thing to do. Hopefully in 150,000 miles I dont regret that decision.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 3, 2012)

aragorn1 said:


> Lets face it.  They all use plastic in their interiors.  I just think the quality of the interior of a Toyota is superior.  I had a 1990 with 211k miles on it and when I sold it, the only interior wear was a little on the drivers seat.  The paint was not faded because it had been waxed and taken care of.  The bed was protected by Line-X.  No problems there either.  The frame was also solid.  I do recall hearing about a frame recall on the later pickups.  Now on the paint issue, I have also seen alot of old Ford, Chevys, and Dodges that their paint has turned, faded, or peeled to the primer.




Don't get me wrong....the Toyotas are awesome.  I've had a couple.  Had an '81 4x4 and a '94 2x4.  Both were great and I had no trouble selling them when I went to sell.

All vehicles have their issues.  I had an '02 Ranger with the 3.0 V6 and it was the worst truck I ever had.  But, on the other hand, the Toyotas had issues with headgaskets and timing chain guides in their engines.

As far as interiors...take a look at the interior of new Ford (or any American made truck) compared to a Tacoma.  The fact that you can't even get leather says a lot.  Now...when you get into the Tundra Limited, you finally get that option....but the Taco has no wood grain, no leather, all plastic and like a neoprene seat cover material.

Again....not bashing the Toyota...as I love them.  But, in the interior department, the Ford wins hands down.  Here's my take on the two.

Interior ---  Ford
Size  ---  Ford
Resale --- Toyota
Dependability --- Toyota
Price --- Ford

Take your pick....I think either way you go, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## aragorn1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Just buy a Tundra,  then you get the best of both worlds so to speak.  You may have to pay more, but you get what you pay for.  If you go compact you cannot get a better truck than the Tacoma.  If you go fullsize you cannot get a better truck than a Tundra.  The Toyotas just have too many advantages to let price drive your decision.  You would be better off to buy an older Toyota than a new Ford in my opinion.  I also did not know that Ford was putting real wood grain dashes in their trucks.  I thought it was plastic made to look like wood.  If so it is still plastic.


----------



## willc2412 (Feb 3, 2012)

Get you the new silverado 4 door 4x4 or extended cab trust me you wont regret it


----------



## WDE1990 (Feb 3, 2012)

I bought a 2006 tacoma brand new and had it for over 5 years. It did everything i expected it too. If I were you I would go with the toyota however, It just depends on what you need or do mostly. If you want more space, nicer interior and tow more f150 is the one to go with, but the tacoma is way more durable, tougher wont give you any problems. look into chevy too, I just bought i new 2012 silverado and have loved it so far. Ford WILL end up giving you problems eventually. G'luck!


----------



## antnye (Feb 3, 2012)

95g atl said:


> I had a tacoma for years.
> Add gas, change the oil.  That's it.


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Feb 3, 2012)

I got 2500hd and love it.I have had a toyota 4x4 truck before and my wife has the 4runner now they are good vehicles.Resale is way better for toyota.I have heard nothing but good things about the new ford but i would a least go test drive silverado or sierra.


----------



## Wing Nut (Feb 5, 2012)

If I had to spend 30k on a new truck it wouldn't be a toy!   Go with the ford way more comfortable


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 5, 2012)

If you want longevity, durability, & more trouble free? Buy a Toyota!


----------



## Dillon (Feb 19, 2012)

I figure this way if you are an american then support your fellow americans. Dont send your money overseas but anyways i have two different fords and both are mostly original with 221k and 329k on them and still going. Now i agree that i am always scared of the first year production motors but just look around at the construction viechles and you will not see them driving toyotas and there are tons of ecoboosts on the road. I see them everywhere.


----------



## aragorn1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Dillon said:


> I figure this way if you are an american then support your fellow americans. Dont send your money overseas but anyways i have two different fords and both are mostly original with 221k and 329k on them and still going. Now i agree that i am always scared of the first year production motors but just look around at the construction viechles and you will not see them driving toyotas and there are tons of ecoboosts on the road. I see them everywhere.



Lets see I own a Tacoma which is built in California.  Maybe money goes to Japan, but I bet those California workers keep alot of their paychecks here in the states.  Also do you realize that a lot of Dodge trucks are built in Mexico and a lot of Ford parts are built in Mexico as well.  The domestic auto makers closed plants here in the states and sent the work to Mexico.  Pop the hood of a Ford truck, some of the parts say made in Mexico.  So much for your argument of supporting Americans by buying domestic.  They actually did a study on World News and compared a Camry to a Ford car.  Guess what, more parts on the Camry were made in the states than the Ford.  GO FIGURE!!!!!


----------



## nosfedgta (Feb 20, 2012)

Man your missin out if you don't at least go test drive a chevy or gmc. I know you said ford or yota, but at least go drive either of the gm's and im sure u wont regret it.


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 2, 2012)

No way in the world I would part with my Tacoma. 

No repairs to do, cheap on gas, dependable... just keep it serviced and it will outlast me.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 2, 2012)

My '06 Tacoma has been an absolute delight after having a Chevy Z71 4x4 for years.  I wouldn't look back...Toto is back!


----------

